# Cedre Villas -Silicon Oasis



## Gbaby33

Hi,

Does anyone live in "Cedre Villas"? Any feedback on what its like to live there or the surronding area etc?

Appreciate some feedback please.

Thank you


----------



## AbbyS

*Cedar Villas*



Gbaby33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone live in "Cedre Villas"? Any feedback on what its like to live there or the surronding area etc?
> 
> Appreciate some feedback please.
> 
> Thank you


Hello,
I recently moved to Dubai with my husband and 3 yr old son, we live in Cedar Villas. I like living here, the places are nice. Because the Villa's are so new, I find it a bit hard to meet people, since many Villa's around me are empty yet. The area is good for kids to ride bikes, the pool and playground area isn't finished yet. There is a Spinneys in the old DSO area that we go to, along with coffee shop, liquor store, etc.
I'm happy so far with the place, looking to meet some friends around the area soon though.
Let me know if you have any more specific questions, I would be glad to help.

Abby


----------



## ekexpat

*Hi*

Hi Abby
My husband and I and are 2 kids are moving to Dubai this year and im guessing we will be moving into the Emirates pilot designated Ceder Villas. Would love to hear all about life there for you...My kids are 3 and 4... Is your husband with EK? Is the area still a ghost town or are people moving in every week? We checked out the villas and they seemed nice.
Hope to hear from you
X





AbbyS said:


> Hello,
> I recently moved to Dubai with my husband and 3 yr old son, we live in Cedar Villas. I like living here, the places are nice. Because the Villa's are so new, I find it a bit hard to meet people, since many Villa's around me are empty yet. The area is good for kids to ride bikes, the pool and playground area isn't finished yet. There is a Spinneys in the old DSO area that we go to, along with coffee shop, liquor store, etc.
> I'm happy so far with the place, looking to meet some friends around the area soon though.
> Let me know if you have any more specific questions, I would be glad to help.
> 
> Abby


----------



## AbbyS

ekexpat said:


> Hi Abby
> My husband and I and are 2 kids are moving to Dubai this year and im guessing we will be moving into the Emirates pilot designated Ceder Villas. Would love to hear all about life there for you...My kids are 3 and 4... Is your husband with EK? Is the area still a ghost town or are people moving in every week? We checked out the villas and they seemed nice.
> Hope to hear from you
> X


Hello,
When will you be moving here? Yes, husband is with EK. Its not a ghost town here, many people have moved in. Everyone is waiting anxiously for the pool to open! Our community center is said to open Aug 2010. I have been in Dubai since October, and I am still adjusting. I haven't made any close friends yet, so thats hard. Have you looked into schools at all yet for your little ones when its time? The Villas are nice, we are happy here. I'm from a small town, so I enjoy being a bit out of the city. Everything is in driving distance though. I would love to answer any questions you may have!


----------



## ekexpat

*Hello!*

Hi
My husband just got the job offer (AIRBUS) and is planning on a July ground school. We will probably come over in August. We are from Phoenix, AZ. (YOU??) My husband is leaving his job at us airways to come over...Is your husband happy thus far??
We were in Dubai a couple of months ago and did check out as much as we could in the 6 days...Im trying to find a school now for my 4 year old and not sure whether a uk school or american would be best..I like the sound of Universal Americian school which is in festival city (thats fairly close to Ceder I think?) My little girl turns 4 in December so I have a while to look for her.. Im sure living in a totally different country and not knowing anyone is really difficult at first..How do you spend your days?? I really hope the pool opens soon YIKES !! 
Did you get the unfurnished villa?? If so how was shoppping for stuff, appliances etc?? We are thinking of shipping our house and car over to save the hassles when we arrive..So many things to figure out!!
XX



AbbyS said:


> Hello,
> When will you be moving here? Yes, husband is with EK. Its not a ghost town here, many people have moved in. Everyone is waiting anxiously for the pool to open! Our community center is said to open Aug 2010. I have been in Dubai since October, and I am still adjusting. I haven't made any close friends yet, so thats hard. Have you looked into schools at all yet for your little ones when its time? The Villas are nice, we are happy here. I'm from a small town, so I enjoy being a bit out of the city. Everything is in driving distance though. I would love to answer any questions you may have!


----------



## AbbyS

ekexpat said:


> Hi
> My husband just got the job offer (AIRBUS) and is planning on a July ground school. We will probably come over in August. We are from Phoenix, AZ. (YOU??) My husband is leaving his job at us airways to come over...Is your husband happy thus far??
> We were in Dubai a couple of months ago and did check out as much as we could in the 6 days...Im trying to find a school now for my 4 year old and not sure whether a uk school or american would be best..I like the sound of Universal Americian school which is in festival city (thats fairly close to Ceder I think?) My little girl turns 4 in December so I have a while to look for her.. Im sure living in a totally different country and not knowing anyone is really difficult at first..How do you spend your days?? I really hope the pool opens soon YIKES !!
> Did you get the unfurnished villa?? If so how was shoppping for stuff, appliances etc?? We are thinking of shipping our house and car over to save the hassles when we arrive..So many things to figure out!!
> XX


My husband is on the 777, and he is happy here. Do you mind me asking why your husband is leaving us airways? We are from Minneapolis, MN. We have a 3 yr old son, he will be 4 in November. I've been interested in the American School of Dubai. They have a new campus that is supposed to open this fall in Al Barsha. It would be a bit of a drive from our Villa though. Festival city wouldn't be that bad of a drive. I haven't toured any schools, but I think its a good idea before choosing. Will you be working while your here? We spend a lot of our days going to the Habtoor pool (part of the EPC club) or the beach. When Peter is gone on trips, I tend to get a little bored. I need to get involved in something, and I hoping with time I will meet more people. We furnished our Villa, and still are working on it slowly. I think a lot of people tend to ship their things here. I think it would be a lot less stressful doing it that way, and you have your own things, making it feel a little more like home.


----------



## ekexpat

*Hi*

Abby
My husband is soooo over the us airways bull**** after they merged with his former America West. Hes been here 7 years still on reserve and really cant see things turning around. He applied at Emirates last year when he was told he was getting furloughted (he is 27 from the bottom of seniority) Looking for stability for once...Seems like EK has there own set of issues from whats weve heard but the way we see things we might be better off for a few years! Such a crazy industry ! 
I hope we can meet up and our kids can play together! Im hoping EK will confirm we are going to be at Ceder...Worries me that I might get Samuel into a school then they change their minds on the accomodation! Have heard they make lots of unscheduled changes! Glad your husband is happy though..Where did he work before?? I used to be a pilot for Mesa Airlines before I had children. Might try to get a job there at some point,,,heard there is a pottery barn and Crate and Barrell!!
Talk soon
X Lucie
p.s do you skype??




AbbyS said:


> My husband is on the 777, and he is happy here. Do you mind me asking why your husband is leaving us airways? We are from Minneapolis, MN. We have a 3 yr old son, he will be 4 in November. I've been interested in the American School of Dubai. They have a new campus that is supposed to open this fall in Al Barsha. It would be a bit of a drive from our Villa though. Festival city wouldn't be that bad of a drive. I haven't toured any schools, but I think its a good idea before choosing. Will you be working while your here? We spend a lot of our days going to the Habtoor pool (part of the EPC club) or the beach. When Peter is gone on trips, I tend to get a little bored. I need to get involved in something, and I hoping with time I will meet more people. We furnished our Villa, and still are working on it slowly. I think a lot of people tend to ship their things here. I think it would be a lot less stressful doing it that way, and you have your own things, making it feel a little more like home.


----------



## AbbyS

ekexpat said:


> Abby
> My husband is soooo over the us airways bull**** after they merged with his former America West. Hes been here 7 years still on reserve and really cant see things turning around. He applied at Emirates last year when he was told he was getting furloughted (he is 27 from the bottom of seniority) Looking for stability for once...Seems like EK has there own set of issues from whats weve heard but the way we see things we might be better off for a few years! Such a crazy industry !
> I hope we can meet up and our kids can play together! Im hoping EK will confirm we are going to be at Ceder...Worries me that I might get Samuel into a school then they change their minds on the accomodation! Have heard they make lots of unscheduled changes! Glad your husband is happy though..Where did he work before?? I used to be a pilot for Mesa Airlines before I had children. Might try to get a job there at some point,,,heard there is a pottery barn and Crate and Barrell!!
> Talk soon
> X Lucie
> p.s do you skype??


EK does have some issues, but I think its hard to find a place these days that doesn't. Are you guys planning on being here long term? We plan to be here 10-15 years, hoping my husband can retire in that time, from the airlines anyway.
I would love to get together once you move out here, and the kids can play together. Mason needs some friends around here! Hopefully they will be able to confirm your accommodations soon. My husband was with Express Jet before coming here, for about 7 years. Yes, there is a Pottery Barn, Crate and Barrel, and a Bloomingdales if your into that! I miss Target SO much! Having Maids over here is very common, is that something you have given any thought? We personally don't have a Maid, and won't be getting one. Since I won't be working, I'd rather not have someone else raising my kids! Yes we do use Skype, you will need a VPN!


----------



## ekexpat

*Hellllo*

Hi again
We just got an email from Kathryn at HQ and she explained they couldnt confirm accomodations but its very likely that if we request Cedre we will get it..One or two families got Jumeriah last month (I certainly wouldnt complain about a beach villa!!) Do you know any other people there yet? Im totally not planning on getting a maid!! Can you imagine? What would I do all day, sit on the couch and eat bon bons whilst she cooks and cleans! HA. I might get a cleaner once a week though as my friend there has one for his apartment and the guy is really nice and sooo cheap! We are thinking at least 5 years that would change if the upgrade time is 7 years still...Would be great to leave Dubai with our debts gone and some $$ in the bank for once!! Just got a quote for the container today and cant believe its less than 10 K for all our stuff and car! Will definately go that route I think....Have you done any landscaping yet?? Hope the tiny backyards will work out okay for us all.. I know a family in WA HA? that have a huge garden! Im sure ours will be just fine for a trampoline or bouncy house! Mason and My little girl Seren would be perfect buddies im sure..
We just came home from a shopping trip to Target funny you mention it!! Got some good clothes there today for my 4 1/2 year old that is growing like mad..
Talk to you soon
XXLUCIE





AbbyS said:


> EK does have some issues, but I think its hard to find a place these days that doesn't. Are you guys planning on being here long term? We plan to be here 10-15 years, hoping my husband can retire in that time, from the airlines anyway.
> I would love to get together once you move out here, and the kids can play together. Mason needs some friends around here! Hopefully they will be able to confirm your accommodations soon. My husband was with Express Jet before coming here, for about 7 years. Yes, there is a Pottery Barn, Crate and Barrel, and a Bloomingdales if your into that! I miss Target SO much! Having Maids over here is very common, is that something you have given any thought? We personally don't have a Maid, and won't be getting one. Since I won't be working, I'd rather not have someone else raising my kids! Yes we do use Skype, you will need a VPN!


----------



## Felixtoo2

You might be better to leave the car behind and buy or rent one here. You`ll pay 5% inport tax and the car won`t be GCC specification, although apart from the cooling and a/c there won`t be much difference.


----------



## movinmary

Hi there girls,
Just reading your thread and remembering when we were knew. Do not ship your car! Cars/trucks are cheap here. With a family and the crazy drivers you will want a bigger car or truck. Gas is cheap! As for the maid thing...I was like you both. Not getting one, don't need one etc. Well, I found a part time on call job and guess what? There are no after school daycare centres or babysitters around. We ended up getting a maid and quite honestly we never regretted it. I found we had more time with our kids. When they wanted to play at the pool or beach I wasn't stressing about how I had to clean or do laundry so could they wait or maybe we go another day? We went! We did however teach our kids and maid that housework is shared. Kids needed to help with dishes, cleaning rooms and making beds. That was hard for the maid to wrap her head around but I told her that when the kids move out when they're older they need to learn how to take care of their home. Our girls we had were incredible and I still love them. If you find the right one they become a part of your family. We didn't have two....one left to go back home and we took on her cousin. 

Schools are a huge issue in the UAE as most are for profit. All I can say is research and go with the one that FEELS right for you and your family.

We are not at EK but know so many people there. EK is not perfect but it will be what you make of it. If you get wrapped up in drama and command issues ( assuming your husband is an FO ) you'll go crazy. go with the flow, enjoy stable employment adn embrace this new exciting adventure. 

Good luck girls and don't worry....friends will be made when you least expect it or when you need it most!!


----------



## ekexpat

*cars*

Is it fairly painless to buy a car there?? I absolutely dread going thru the day long process plus we still have a year left to pay on our car... Are they really alot cheaper than the US?? How about registrations fees etc??? Thanks





Felixtoo2 said:


> You might be better to leave the car behind and buy or rent one here. You`ll pay 5% inport tax and the car won`t be GCC specification, although apart from the cooling and a/c there won`t be much difference.


----------



## Tamily

*Appliances*

Hi, 

My husband (also with EK) & I are moving to Cedre on Monday. I have a HUGE favour to ask... please could you send me the measurements of the spaces for the appliances... stove, fridge and dishwasher. I am desperate to order some appliances so that they arrive when we do but don't have any of the measurements. 

Much appreciated!
Tammy


----------



## ekexpat

*HI*

Hi Tammy
Would love to know how you like Cedre next week...A very exciting move for you guys...Would love to hear from you before we move in !





Tamily said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband (also with EK) & I are moving to Cedre on Monday. I have a HUGE favour to ask... please could you send me the measurements of the spaces for the appliances... stove, fridge and dishwasher. I am desperate to order some appliances so that they arrive when we do but don't have any of the measurements.
> 
> Much appreciated!
> Tammy


----------



## Tamily

Hi Ekexpat, 

Thanks, we are very excited to get out of the flat!! My daughter & I have been here for 6 months, my husband has been here for 3.5 years. We have been waiting to move to Silicon Oasis phase 1 for a while now but due to some relocations it will be at least a year until we'd get in there & we're looking to buy so the move to Cedre will hopefully not be for more than 2 years. Although very nice villas we find the gardens very small coming from SA. 

Re:Cars... cars are very cheap & if you want to pick up a really good deal I would recommend buying a 2nd hand car. You can check out sites like Dubizzle dot com to get an idea of prices. 

All the best with your big move!! Dubai is really a lovely place to live.


----------



## AbbyS

Tamily said:


> Hi Ekexpat,
> 
> Thanks, we are very excited to get out of the flat!! My daughter & I have been here for 6 months, my husband has been here for 3.5 years. We have been waiting to move to Silicon Oasis phase 1 for a while now but due to some relocations it will be at least a year until we'd get in there & we're looking to buy so the move to Cedre will hopefully not be for more than 2 years. Although very nice villas we find the gardens very small coming from SA.
> 
> Re:Cars... cars are very cheap & if you want to pick up a really good deal I would recommend buying a 2nd hand car. You can check out sites like Dubizzle dot com to get an idea of prices.
> 
> All the best with your big move!! Dubai is really a lovely place to live.


Hello, I had all the measurements, but can't seem to find it. I will ask my husband when he gets home if he knows where it is, or maybe he can redo them! Goodluck with the move, we enjoy it here.
Ekexpat, replied to your email, not sure if you received it or not?


----------



## ekexpat

*Hi*

tammy
Can you request DSO phase 1?? Thats really where we want to live as I know families there (plus the villas look nicer!) Do you have an email address for the accomodations department..Ive heard squeeky wheel gets the oil at Ek !
Thanks Lucie





Tamily said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband (also with EK) & I are moving to Cedre on Monday. I have a HUGE favour to ask... please could you send me the measurements of the spaces for the appliances... stove, fridge and dishwasher. I am desperate to order some appliances so that they arrive when we do but don't have any of the measurements.
> 
> Much appreciated!
> Tammy


----------



## Tamily

Abby: Thanks so much for your (& your husband's) help! 

Lucie: I don't have the email address as my husband is away & I don't have access to his email. We tried to be very sweet & emailed/called them every week... it didn't get us anywhere. We only managed to get on the non-existent waiting list because of a glitch on housing's behalf which we took up with HR. We haven't found the accommodation department to be very accommodating (excuse the pun)... you are usually only able to deal with your housing rep & when we did try to speak to those higher up in the food chain we were told to deal with our housing rep... & you can be super sweet to them but at the end of the day their orders come from higher up. Anyway, anything is possible... I would email your HR rep & ask her how best to make your preference known to housing. Sometimes it is best to let HR relay the message. It is best to try get into a villa where you will be happy as, unless you are buying, you won't be able to move... and let HR know how you feel.


----------



## ekexpat

No problem! actually at this point I will be fine I think with a villa and besides its taken about 5 emails to get the date of my husbands ground school changed on the portal and contract so Im not thinking things will be easy! I feel so bad for the families that were in temporary housing for a year...Cedre looks great and Im sure once things go in around the area it will be perfect for us. Cant decide on a school though..Have emailed a bunch..Help if you know anything! Dont have any idea how far each place is...I Like D.I. A and D.A. A but not sure if I should be going to UK or US...does it really matter for a 5 year old in Kindergarten?? So many things to do...
Keep in touch!





Tamily said:


> Abby: Thanks so much for your (& your husband's) help!
> 
> Lucie: I don't have the email address as my husband is away & I don't have access to his email. We tried to be very sweet & emailed/called them every week... it didn't get us anywhere. We only managed to get on the non-existent waiting list because of a glitch on housing's behalf which we took up with HR. We haven't found the accommodation department to be very accommodating (excuse the pun)... you are usually only able to deal with your housing rep & when we did try to speak to those higher up in the food chain we were told to deal with our housing rep... & you can be super sweet to them but at the end of the day their orders come from higher up. Anyway, anything is possible... I would email your HR rep & ask her how best to make your preference known to housing. Sometimes it is best to let HR relay the message. It is best to try get into a villa where you will be happy as, unless you are buying, you won't be able to move... and let HR know how you feel.


----------



## Helly Helly

Hi,

I am looking at moving over to Dubai in july, my husband is already there and we looked at Cedre Villas, silicon oasis. My daughter has been accepted into Repton School. She is 13 yrs old, are there kids her age there do you know? or is it still too quiet? I am really looking forward to the move but worry about her meeting new friends and me too i suppose. Anything you could tell me would be grateful.

Helly


----------



## Ellen E

*How's life in Dubai and EK?*



AbbyS said:


> Hello,
> I recently moved to Dubai with my husband and 3 yr old son, we live in Cedar Villas. I like living here, the places are nice. Because the Villa's are so new, I find it a bit hard to meet people, since many Villa's around me are empty yet. The area is good for kids to ride bikes, the pool and playground area isn't finished yet. There is a Spinneys in the old DSO area that we go to, along with coffee shop, liquor store, etc.
> I'm happy so far with the place, looking to meet some friends around the area soon though.
> Let me know if you have any more specific questions, I would be glad to help.
> 
> Abby



Hi!

Me, my husband and 9 months old daughter are considering moving to Dubai so my husband can join EK. We're going to Dubai on thuesday to have a look around since I never been before. It seems like we might end up at Cedar villas and I'm wondering if anyone could give me some feedback about life out there? We're planning to rent a car to be able to get around in the city and even come and see the villas. If anyone is around and wouldn't mind meeting up for a little chat, that would be great We'll be staying by the marina and will be there for a week.

Hope you all are enjoying Dubai!


----------



## Free_Spirit

Ellen E said:


> Hi!
> 
> Me, my husband and 9 months old daughter are considering moving to Dubai so my husband can join EK. We're going to Dubai on thuesday to have a look around since I never been before. It seems like we might end up at Cedar villas and I'm wondering if anyone could give me some feedback about life out there? We're planning to rent a car to be able to get around in the city and even come and see the villas. If anyone is around and wouldn't mind meeting up for a little chat, that would be great We'll be staying by the marina and will be there for a week.
> 
> Hope you all are enjoying Dubai!


I don't live there but I work in DSO, 3 min drive from Cedar villas, so I know the environment very well. I mentioned this before, many people don't like it cuz it's kind of in the middle of the desert, but i personally find the location very convenient... no problems to catch up for a cup of coffee if you decide to go and see the villas let me know, i'll skip from work for a while


----------



## AbbyS

Hello Ellen,
My husband is also with EK, and we are living in Cedre Villas. We have been here since December, and we like it here. Yes, it is somewhat out in the desert, some would say the boonies. I'm from a small town, so I personally like being out of the city. Everything is pretty close to drive to, thats never a problem. And, the new Mirdif City Center just opened down the road from here, which I LOVE! So, we now have a great mall super close to here. If you have any other questions, just let me know. I'm not sure when your planning on stopping out this way, but I would be willing to meet up with you sometime during your stay if you would like.



Ellen E said:


> Hi!
> 
> Me, my husband and 9 months old daughter are considering moving to Dubai so my husband can join EK. We're going to Dubai on thuesday to have a look around since I never been before. It seems like we might end up at Cedar villas and I'm wondering if anyone could give me some feedback about life out there? We're planning to rent a car to be able to get around in the city and even come and see the villas. If anyone is around and wouldn't mind meeting up for a little chat, that would be great We'll be staying by the marina and will be there for a week.
> 
> Hope you all are enjoying Dubai!


----------



## Helly Helly

Hi again all,

My husband is already living in cedre villas and my daughter who is 13 yrs old and myself will be moving out there at the end of july. I was just wondering if there was any kids her age??? Also would love to meet and make new friends!!! Thanks for taking the time to read this 

Helly


----------



## dagmarmia

Hi there!

I´m reading all those post for a little while now and I would love to make some
contact already, before our move to Dubai in about 2 weeks.
My husband will start working for Emirates Airliines and me and my daughter, 5 and a half
years ald will be living in cedre villas, in silican oasis.

We also bring our 3 cats, which is another huge thing to organise.
At least we finally managed to get all those stamps on our marriage certificate :=)

We have lived in Ireland and England before, however, we are originally from
Austria, where at the moment is a huge amount of snow - so it will be a huge
contrast for us.

It would be lovely if anyone wants to make contact with us, would love to find some
nice friends from Dubai, especially from Silicon oasis.
Also for my daughter it would be so nice to know some people quickly.

Greetings from Austria, hope to hear from anyone,

Dagmar


----------



## Helly Helly

Hi,

As you will probably have noticed not a lot people seem to use this forum. I live in cedre villa with my husband and daughter and our 2 dogs, 2 cats and rabbit. My daughter is 13 years old so a bit old for your daughter ha ha. My husband does not work for emirates but i believe there are a few on this complex who do. Im sure you will manage to meet them soon.

Hope your move goes well and stress free, let me know how you get on please.


----------



## dagmarmia

Helly Helly said:


> Hi,
> 
> As you will probably have noticed not a lot people seem to use this forum. I live in cedre villa with my husband and daughter and our 2 dogs, 2 cats and rabbit. My daughter is 13 years old so a bit old for your daughter ha ha. My husband does not work for emirates but i believe there are a few on this complex who do. Im sure you will manage to meet them soon.
> 
> Hope your move goes well and stress free, let me know how you get on please.


Thanks for writing me back.
I´m glad that we are not the only ones, who bring their pets (as my husband
is thinking

I write soon, how we are progressing, thanks again,

Dagmar, Rainer and Mia


----------



## Elphaba

Helly Helly said:


> Hi,
> 
> As you will probably have noticed not a lot people seem to use this forum. I live in cedre villa with my husband and daughter and our 2 dogs, 2 cats and rabbit. My daughter is 13 years old so a bit old for your daughter ha ha. My husband does not work for emirates but i believe there are a few on this complex who do. Im sure you will manage to meet them soon.
> 
> Hope your move goes well and stress free, let me know how you get on please.


Not a lot of people? :confused2: There are 225 viewers of the Dubai page alone right this moment. 

I'd suggest that few people live out at Silicon Oasis. It's hardly anyone's first choice of area...
-


----------



## mayotom

Elphaba said:


> Not a lot of people? :confused2: There are 225 viewers of the Dubai page alone right this moment.
> 
> I'd suggest that few people live out at Silicon Oasis. It's hardly anyone's first choice of area...
> -



LOL... like the other local forums are so busy


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE

*Choice?*

We are considering a move here; we were given 3 choices of Arabic Townhouses....how do they compare?.....They all are located besides the central playground....how is the relative area in comparison to the rest ?


----------



## flyingcardgal

ekexpat said:


> Abby
> My husband is soooo over the us airways bull**** after they merged with his former America West. Hes been here 7 years still on reserve and really cant see things turning around. He applied at Emirates last year when he was told he was getting furloughted (he is 27 from the bottom of seniority) Looking for stability for once...Seems like EK has there own set of issues from whats weve heard but the way we see things we might be better off for a few years! Such a crazy industry !
> I hope we can meet up and our kids can play together! Im hoping EK will confirm we are going to be at Ceder...Worries me that I might get Samuel into a school then they change their minds on the accomodation! Have heard they make lots of unscheduled changes! Glad your husband is happy though..Where did he work before?? I used to be a pilot for Mesa Airlines before I had children. Might try to get a job there at some point,,,heard there is a pottery barn and Crate and Barrell!!
> Talk soon
> X Lucie
> p.s do you skype??


HI Lucie,
Been reading your posts although they are a little old now, they are really helpful. We are contemplating the move to Dubai and our main issue is the accommodation and area of town that EK would place us in. Would love to know where you ended up? Are you happy there?? Did you apply for a job with EK? I too am an ex RJ driver and would be looking to apply to the airline for a job so am curious how that worked out for you. Sorry for all the questions, I can't PM anyone as I am too new to the board.
Let me know how it worked out for you if you have any time,
Kristina


----------



## TommyTGT

Does anybody know how the apartments at DSO fare? I'm about to take an offer where I'll be working at DSO. I'm a single male, 26. Is there much to do non-family nearby or will I be taking off to downtown/marina to get much social interaction? Thanks!


----------



## Confiture

There is not much there apart from a few shops / gym tbh. Semmer Villas (Emirates) have a nice family feel but the Cedre Villas are still quite new and lacking some greenery etc.


----------



## BedouGirl

Are you going to be working at the school there? If so, I think you will probably find your initial circle of friends through that and I am sure there will be many teachers also moving into the apartments there so, although there isn't much out there, you will have others to get and about with.


----------



## TommyTGT

Unfortunately I won't be working for the school. Is there a pretty good mix of younger folks out there for the school or is it really all family?


----------



## BedouGirl

There's a school opening there and I would think they will be placing their staff there too. Can't tell you much more than that. Who are you working for?


----------



## TommyTGT

It's a pretty small engineering firm. Everything's not set just yet so I'm not going to post the name, but it's not very big and doesn't have too many young folks there at the moment, so I'd be starting not far from scratch. I'm figuring that I'll probably live in the Marina or Downtown and just commute


----------



## BedouGirl

And the job is in Silicon Oasis? Take it that you've been here before? That's a bit of a drive. There are lots of threads on here for meet-ups, etc., so I don't think would have too much of a problem to get going socially, it's just that SO is a bit far out (as far as I am concerned anyway). Do they give you an allowance or an apartment? If it's the former, then the SO apartments are quite cheap so if you can get an allowance of them, you may not find it covers you fully and you will need to subsidise it.


----------



## TommyTGT

Thanks for the heads up! This is all part of what we're still working out, so that's why I'm asking. Trying work out if I should be good with enough to cover the DSO apts or if I should wrestle for a little more to cover something closer to town. Any recommendations in that case on something in decent proximity to both?


----------



## Pink Fairie

Hi, I'm living in an apartment on dso, it is a fair way from 'town' so if you are planning on being a social butterfly then its gonna cost in taxi's (approx 60+ dhs one way) and like previous posts have said there is not an awful lot to do here, there are a few stores, costa, few fast food stores, beauty parlor, gym.....um did I mention the stores? I work near mcc and it takes approx 15-20 mins to get there in the morning on a good run, so if you went to live further away from dso and closer to town expect to add approx 40 mins to your commute (plus plus plus if its foggy or raining) and again if your going to rely on cabs its going to be expensive!! good luck with your move and new job but if you want an honest opinion unless you get into the villa complex's or your company employs several like minded people to yourself you might want to consider somewhere in between


----------



## BedouGirl

Am sure you will get lots of advice when everyone wakes up. Suggest you post it as a new thread rather than tagging it onto this. In my mind, I am thinking Business Bay. Again, it's quite a new but not as cheap as SO but I think you will get more for your money there than the more established places and you will not be so far from work and nearer to places for going out. The advantage of the marina is that it's done so all the facilities are there but the disadvantage is that people who live there only tend to go out in that area so you can miss out on things. Basing yourself a bit further up, you get the old, older, new and newest . If you haven't done so already, check out dubizzle to have a look at prices for apartments. The other thing you could do is to share - that way you don't commit yourself to anything till you are ready plus no shelling out shedloads of cash to set up. And it's a good way to meet a few people. Again, have a look at dubizzle,


----------



## CarolinaJetGirl

*Emirates Accomodations/Schooling*

Hi There!
This is my 1st post to any forum. We are coming to Dubai in mid November for my husband's final portion of the Emirate interview. I was wondering if there is still a horrendous housing shortage for pilots and their families or if that has been remedied. Is DSO where Emirates is currently providing housing? Are there other areas too? 
My husband is with USAirways and we were wondering if there were any other ex USAirways folks out there. 
Finally, we have a son in kindergarten and a daughter in 7th grade. I know, huge difference! If my husband is offered a job, is there any hope of getting the kids placed into a British, American, or International school midterm, possibly January or February. Or should I just resign myself to the fate of homeschool until next fall?
Thanks for any info. It's greatly appreciated since this is such a big decision!
Carolina Jet Girl 
lane:


----------



## Confiture

Hi Carolina, there are still available properties in Silicon Oasis, but Emirates seem to put their pilots in Semmer Villas rather than Cedre Villas. IMHO this is a much more established development, plenty of green areas and a more family feel to the place.

The GEMS Wellington School (British curriculum) did have places this year so you may be in luck.

GEMS Wellington Academy - Dubai Silicon Oasis


----------



## Scottishnewbie

Hi
We're heading out mid Jan. Husband went for interview in Sept. He saw around the cedre villas but was told we wouldn't compulsory be housed there. They didn't mention what other areas. I'm not sure when we'll find out where we'll be housed. He doesn't know yet where the training will take place after the initial induction. Just a waiting game. There seems to be a lot of paperwork too but the way emirates have you work through it makes it less daunting.... I think anyway!
We have a nearly one year old little girl and we're coming from Scotland. I'm a teacher and may apply for job once over there. A lot of paperwork to finalize for that too. My friend works in Wellington school and after a crazy first few weeks of settling in is very impressed with the facilities on offer.
Trying to sort out our house here, going to rent. Have someone coming out Tuesday to price for shipping certain bits over. While we've opted for furnished accommodation I'd have our own bed and the nursery furniture there then at least something is the same!
Good luck with the visit....I've never been...just trusting OH really!
Hopefully see you over there!


----------



## CarolinaJetGirl

Hi,
Thanks for the replies - very helpful! I was wondering with Halloween coming up, is it celebrated there with Halloween Parties, trick or treating for the kids, and decorating? Our neighborhood is having a Pumpkin Carving Contest/Party today and then gearing up for trick or treating tomorrow night. My kids STILL have candy left over from last year's trick or treat! Also at Christmas can you decorate the outside of your villa with Christmas lights and such?

Scottishnewbie, has your hubby already moved over there or will you all be going at the same time? If my husband is offered the job, we are planning on moving all of our furniture from North Carolina. I'm sure it will cost a fortune! (Probably more than it cost to buy it. HA! HA!) But I think it will make the move a little less overwhelming, especially for the kids. What about your cars? Are you bringing them with you or are you going to sell them before you leave?

Confiture, the GEMS school you mentioned, does it go up through high school? We are trying to schedule a couple of school tours while we are there. Do you recommend any other schools that we should check out during our trip? 

Thanks for the info and I hope to see you both there!

Carolina Jet Girl lane:


----------



## Scottishnewbie

Hey
Def think having some of our own stuff around us would be good. If poss I want to bring the tumble drier, which probably sounds nuts given that clothes will dry quickly, but we lived in Barcelona during the summer and all our clothes and towels were so hard with a combination of the hard water and the heat. It's the little things that make the diff! 
Husband not due over till 20th Jan and if house is ready we'll all go otherwise i'll wait here till it is. 
Is exciting and looking forward to this being our last winter here for a while! 
Gillian


----------



## Scottishnewbie

Oh aye forgot about cars...we're planning on selling them. Think they are reasonably priced in dxb. Is a shame as we both got new ones in April... Also we'll only need one as pilots are picked up and dropped off. 
There's paperwork re licence that needs to be done too.
Gillian


----------



## Roade girl

Scottishnewbie said:


> Hi
> We're heading out mid Jan. Husband went for interview in Sept. He saw around the cedre villas but was told we wouldn't compulsory be housed there. They didn't mention what other areas. I'm not sure when we'll find out where we'll be housed. He doesn't know yet where the training will take place after the initial induction. Just a waiting game. There seems to be a lot of paperwork too but the way emirates have you work through it makes it less daunting.... I think anyway!
> We have a nearly one year old little girl and we're coming from Scotland. I'm a teacher and may apply for job once over there. A lot of paperwork to finalize for that too. My friend works in Wellington school and after a crazy first few weeks of settling in is very impressed with the facilities on offer.
> Trying to sort out our house here, going to rent. Have someone coming out Tuesday to price for shipping certain bits over. While we've opted for furnished accommodation I'd have our own bed and the nursery furniture there then at least something is the same!
> Good luck with the visit....I've never been...just trusting OH really!
> Hopefully see you over there!


Hi we are moving out too, husband beginning of January and myself and 2 kids 9 & 11 in march. We have been allocated rulers compound and cannot find a thing out about it and it's location - nightmare! Sure it will all be fine, just difficult when you are moving so far and with kids - big adventure! Good luck with your move.


----------



## Scottishnewbie

Hey
Think we may end up in ruler's court too. We'be had nothing confirmed but we asked for silicon oasis and they said was full.  is annoying when have an idea what to expect, now dont! Think ruler's compound is bur Dubai near the creek? Meant to be more central but few westerners? Where are you from? Is your husband starting with emirates? We have a wee girl. 13 months. Looking forward to move but not enjoying packing! 
Gillian x


----------



## Roade girl

Hi Gillian, yes, my husband starting with emirates. He flies out on the 6th. Still can't find anything about rulers compound. I think rulers court is by the creek, but think this is different to rulers compound-all very confusing! When does you're husband start? Our kids are very excited. We're moving from Northamptonshire, but originally from SW Scotland. I'll let you know what rulers compound is like if my husband is out before you guys. Happy packing!


----------



## Scottishnewbie

Hi
Tried to message you but won't let me cos you've not made 5 posts yet...


----------



## Roade girl

Scottishnewbie said:


> Hi
> Tried to message you but won't let me cos you've not made 5 posts yet...


Hi hope by replying to this it'll get me to 5 posts - sorry - new to this and actually haven't had any good time to suss it out properly! K


----------



## Confiture

indiandoc said:


> I live in Mirdif Dubai, not too far from Silicon Oasis, which is near Academic City. Silicon Oasis is quite isolated *without any shopping areas*, and is in a very isolated place, and i looked at that place when i thought of relocating. I think Mirdif uptown would be a good alternative choice
> Regards.



Apart from the 2 Spinneys, 2 coffee shops, MMI and Choitram?


----------



## zoikn308

AbbyS said:


> Hello Ellen,
> My husband is also with EK, and we are living in Cedre Villas. We have been here since December, and we like it here. Yes, it is somewhat out in the desert, some would say the boonies. I'm from a small town, so I personally like being out of the city. Everything is pretty close to drive to, thats never a problem. And, the new Mirdif City Center just opened down the road from here, which I LOVE! So, we now have a great mall super close to here. If you have any other questions, just let me know. I'm not sure when your planning on stopping out this way, but I would be willing to meet up with you sometime during your stay if you would like.


Hey guys
Just came across this. I have a 4 month old daughter and since I'm new to Dubai, kinda lost here. But MCC is just few mins away as I live in Mirdif only. If there are any meetups. I would love to join you. Please let me know. 
Thanks


----------

